# AMT '57 T-bird



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is an older build from '92.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Very nice...Dan Tanna's car in "Vegas" I believe...


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I do believe there was a "Vega$" model kit with Robert Urich;s likeness on it!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Someone I know here in Delaware has one of those sitting in a pole barn out back of their lumber business. It doesn't run, but looks to be in restorable shape. 

If only I'd win the lottery ...

Jeff


----------

